# The New Hecklers



## JONSCH (Jun 13, 2008)

what are the big differences between the new P30 and HK45 and the other HK's? They look more modern but are they built any different or is it just mainly the look of the grip, etc? I.E USP 45 vs HK45...whats the difference other then looks?


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

The HK45 began life as a now-defunct project to create a Heckler & Koch 1911-style pistol with Larry Vickers, an ex-Delta Force operator, and Ken Hackathorn. Though that project was cancelled due to the market price of such a weapon, their contributions led directly to the HK45.

"The HK45 [was] developed to meet the needs of the most distinguished, elite U.S. military operators." As such, the HK45 was designed to meet requirements set forth in the U.S. Military Joint Combat Pistol program which had the purpose of arming the U.S. Military with a .45 ACP semi-automatic pistol instead of the 9mm M9 pistol. The Joint Combat Pistol program was suspended indefinitely in 2006, and the M9 pistol remains the standard issue handgun for the U.S. Military. Even though the Joint Combat Pistol program had ended, HK decided to make the HK45 available to civilians and law enforcement/military groups to purchase.

The HK45 represents an evolutionary advancement of the Heckler & Koch USP. It is available in the same ten variants as the USP. The HK45 is a full size model pistol, but significant effort went towards making it more ergonomic than the HK USP full-size chambered in .45 ACP by incorporating features found on the Heckler & Koch P30. These include an extended slide release, a textured ergonomic grip with finger grooves, and interchangeable backstraps to fit differently sized hands. In order to accommodate the smaller, more ergonomic grip, the HK45 has a magazine capacity of 10 rounds versus 12 rounds of the USP. The HK45 also added grip serrations on the front end of the slide, a Picatinny rail in front of the trigger guard for mounting accessories, and an O-ring polygonal barrel for increased accuracy.


----------



## JONSCH (Jun 13, 2008)

so basically its for small hands and can hold 2 less shots


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I wouldn't say it's suitable for small hands. I have smallish hands for a man, and find the HK45 absolutely gigantic and cumbersome, with the thumb safety in an uncomfortable position. The P30 is a better gun, though I still found it rather ho-hum.


----------



## JONSCH (Jun 13, 2008)

so theres no real big differences between a hk45 and a usp 45 then? other then looks? Everythings the same it seems to me?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

JONSCH said:


> so theres no real big differences between a hk45 and a usp 45 then? other then looks? Everythings the same it seems to me?


Well, there is an adjustable backstrap. And, I have been told that recoil in the HK45 is slightly less.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I really wish the HK45 held more rounds. Only 10 round mags is pretty lame, IMO, when you can get an XD or Glock that holds 13, or the USP that holds 12, and the PX4 holds 10 in a smaller frame... I'm not the biggest fan of the "Spider Man" grip the HK45 and P30 have, but I could get used to them.

That said, I really like the HK45c. The grip is completely different. Might think about buying one if it wasn't $900!


----------



## JONSCH (Jun 13, 2008)

here in canada the capacity change doesnt even make a difference becasue the max for any handgun is 10 anyway


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

JONSCH said:


> here in canada the capacity change doesnt even make a difference becasue the max for any handgun is 10 anyway


For anyone living in Canada, I would suggest you consider Para Ordnance especially if you want a .45. Para is HQ'd in Toronto and have a good rep in the US for hi-cap 1911s.

Having a local manufacturer might make things easier when you need service.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Spartan said:


> I really wish the HK45 held more rounds. Only 10 round mags is pretty lame, IMO, when you can get an XD or Glock that holds 13, or the USP that holds 12, and the PX4 holds 10 in a smaller frame... I'm not the biggest fan of the "Spider Man" grip the HK45 and P30 have, but I could get used to them.!


Heck - U can get 14 + 1 in the FNP 45s :mrgreen:


----------



## thomasward00 (Jan 3, 2008)

The HK45 and P30 are just basically ergonomic updates to the USP line, just like the P2000, I just prefer the look of the USP series, it has that H&K look, when I brought home my USP C for the first time, my wife told me, "That's Jack Bauers Gun" and she's not a gun person. It's just classic sexy....


----------

